# PC won't start. Repair, restore and reinstall fails.



## EdiciusMai (May 8, 2011)

Hello.

After entering sleep mode and not waking up (black screen), I restarted and it went into automatic repair which failed and recommended that I'd restore which also failed.

Trying to reinstall through my Windows 8 install disc stalled after I had chosen the language (I waited for 2 hours on the "preparing setup" screen).
I have verified that all cables inside my PC are properly connected and my BIOS recognizes my SSD and HDD.

I found the Microsoft support post "Unable to refresh or reset PC after Automatic Repair fails in Windows 8" but cannot follow the steps as I can't get to the 'enter advanced options' menu.

All my hardware is around 6 months old and listed below.

Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD5 AM3+ AMD 990FX
CPU: AMD FX-8350 Vishera 4.0GHz AM3+ 125W
RAM: Corsair Vengeance 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 1TB 7200
SSD: Samsung 840 Pro Series 128GB SATA III
Graphics card: Sapphire 100352-3L Radeon HD 7970 3GB 384-bit

What should I do? Thank you for any help.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Whatever drive you have the OS installed on (I assume the SSD) unplug the other one so only the OS drive is plugged in. Download the ISO image for *Seatools *in my signature. Burn the image to CD with *IMGBurn *also in my signature. Boot off of the newly created CD and run the short and long tests on the OS drive. If either tests fails, the drive needs to be replaced. 
If that has no errors, and boots normally then there is a problem with the other drive.


----------



## EdiciusMai (May 8, 2011)

The SSD passes both tests.

For the HDD it warns me that there may be an important firmware update and the short test fails. Seagate's download finder says there are no newer firmware available for my drive. This was most likely caused when I tried to reformat my HDD through the Windows DiskManagement and the program crashed. After that Windows couldn't recognize it through the DiskManagement or Windows explorer anymore.

Unplugging the HDD allows the PC to boot normally.

Can I reinstall the original firmware for my HDD somehow?


----------



## EdiciusMai (May 8, 2011)

Accidentally double posted. Sorry. :whistling:


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

I do not think it is a Firmware issue. But see if one is available: Barracuda (1TB/disk platform) Firmware Update
Move any files you want to keep off of the Seagate drive. Run *Check Disk *on the drive. With the Seagate drive attached go to *Search* and type *CMD* Right click the CMD results and *Run As Administrator*. In the Elevated *Command Prompt* type *chkdsk /R *and press enter. Now type a* Y *for Yes to Unmount the drive. Check Disk will go through 5 stages it will take a long while. If that fails, the HDD needs to be replaced. If that completes, Then try formatting it again in Disk Management.


----------



## EdiciusMai (May 8, 2011)

Before I begin, I'd like some more information if you would be so kind.

How exactly am I supposed to start the Check Disk since Windows can't boot when my HDD is connected; would it work if I connected the HDD after Windows has booted up? When I run the chkdsk /r, do I need to specify which drive to scan? Can it delete my SSD content?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

With the HDD attached, Restart the computer and press *F8.* Iin the Advanced Boot Menu Try booting the computer in *Safe Mode* or *Safe Mode with Command Prompt*. My bad, I forgot to add the drive letter to the check disk command. So, in the *Command Prompt *type the drive letter of the HDD. (eg)* D:* and press enter (eg) *D:\> *at this prompt type* chkdsk /R* and press enter. When Check Disk runs, it only works on the drive you are checking. So, it will not touch any files on the SSD. 
The Seatools boot CD would do the same thing. 
If you cannot boot the computer at all with the HDD attached, with or without a boot disc, then it has failed and needs to be replaced.


----------



## EdiciusMai (May 8, 2011)

It appears the drive has failed, as I am unable to start or even power off Windows with the HDD connected. Thank you so much for your time and help!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If you have had the Seagate drive less then 2 years, you can RMA it back to Seagate and get a refurbished one for free in return. But you may just want to get a new drive as Refurbished ones fail twice as fast as a new drive does.


----------



## EdiciusMai (May 8, 2011)

As I am short on money and keep all my important information on external hard drives anyway I'm going to use the warranty of the drive. That is very useful information to keep in mind, though.


----------

